# Does your Cable Provider have ANY 4k content available to RECORD or is it all in 720p and 1080i?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Question for people who own Bolts and Edge 4k boxes: Does your Cable Provider have ANY 4k content available to RECORD or is it all in 720p and 1080i?

Seems like with Comcast at least, you must have _their_ DVR in order to record live TV in 4k because it's in in the cloud and thus not compatible with TiVo. Is this true? I was thinking of upgrading my Roamio Pro to an Edge or Bolt but now I'm wondering if it would actually offer me any upgrade.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I have Verizon FiOS and record 4k linear broadcasts on my Bolt. Mostly FS1 and Fox sports broadcasts, but they have shown a lot of the Olympics in 4k as well.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

SteveD said:


> I have Verizon FiOS and record 4k linear broadcasts on my Bolt. Mostly FS1 and Fox sports broadcasts, but they have shown a lot of the Olympics in 4k as well.


Thanks for responding. Do they broadcast the Big 3 Networks (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) in 4k or just select shows?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Thanks for responding. Do they broadcast the Big 3 Networks (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) in 4k or just select shows?


No, only select sporting events. Mostly Fox Sports broadcasts like college football, NASCAR, and NFL TNF.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

SteveD said:


> No, only select sporting events. Mostly Fox Sports broadcasts like college football, NASCAR, and NFL TNF.


That's very helpful thank you.  Reason I'm asking is, we got a 4k TV and I'm wondering if it would make sense to upgrade from my Roamio Pro to a Bolt or Edge. Doesn't sound like there's much 4k material for them to record. So perhaps not.


----------



## Darren_Finch (Feb 8, 2007)

The ATSC 3.0 standard has only been approved (yes 4k has just been approved by the government) and is now being rolled out, so there are a few moving parts here
1. having TV that can accept ATSC 3.0 
2. Broadcasters actually broadcasting in the 3.0 standard.
Fox you will find for most of their programs only broadcasting in 720i, (id hazard a guess the rest are as well) saved bandwidth and who cares what the consumer wants. 
Now that was ok before Netflix and Amazon and Disney+ came along, now like the cable companies, if they dont lift their game they are going to be shut out because I mean if its streaming in 4K and Fox is giving me the same thing with ads at 720, who will you use or better still who wont you be using?
Thats why 8k is a joke because 4k has been around now for 2012 (Sonys first to the market with a 4K projector) and the standard has only just been made a broadcast standard 
Thats why the Denon AVR Im about to buy is able to do 4/8K but Im not holding my breath for a standard change


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Youtube TV has started rolling out 4k content. I've DVR'd many hours of the Olympics in 4k. Of course there is no Tivo involved.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

bareyb said:


> That's very helpful thank you.  Reason I'm asking is, we got a 4k TV and I'm wondering if it would make sense to upgrade from my Roamio Pro to a Bolt or Edge. Doesn't sound like there's much 4k material for them to record. So perhaps not.


I would be interested in something that has 4k content from the broadcast stations as well. My small city will probably be one of the last but if I could get 4k from CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox I would be interested.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

lujan said:


> I would be interested in something that has 4k content from the broadcast stations as well. My small city will probably be one of the last but if I could get 4k from CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox I would be interested.


Same here. Most of what I watch on TiVo is from the big four networks anyway. The other Cable channels have Apps that I can Stream on my AppleTV.

If the big Four would put out their own Apps that had the exact same content I'd probably never leave the AppleTV. I'm assuming they don't do that because they don't want to upset their sponsors on regular TV or lose some of that income. I'd miss the functionality of the TiVo DVR but the AppleTV App is beginning to do a little better at alerting me to new episodes on the Apps that I'm tracking with it.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mdavej said:


> Youtube TV has started rolling out 4k content. I've DVR'd many hours of the Olympics in 4k. Of course there is no Tivo involved.


YouTube is almost there. They need to have a better Live Guide that allows you to search ahead multiple days _quickly_ like TiVo does instead of endless hour by hour scrolling or checking out one channel at a time, and they need to have a list of New Episodes that doesn't make you dig through folders to find them. If they had upped their DVR game in the Library I probably would have kept it.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Field of Dreams game in 4k tonight on Verizon Fios.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

FiOS in NJ has two dedicated 4K channels for special broadcasts (Superbowl, etc). I presume the Olympics were on there, but I never checked.


----------

